# Stock Tank Heater



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi all, woke up to 2 degrees temps. 17 inches of snow and winter has yet to even arrive. Been busting ice for to weeks now and I'm considering buying a "Stock Tank Heater". Yes swinging an axe three times a day is good exercise but I'm ready for a change.

Rubbermaid Stock tanks: one is 50 gallons and the other is 100 gallons. Which brand heater do you recommend? 
As always thanks for your time, ,,,Topside.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Any heater with a guard, the cord coming out of the top and 1500 watts.

I had to buy one last year so I went with the blue one that was on sale big mistake- the cord came out of the bottom and it was 1000watts. It couldn't even keep my 20 gallon rubber tub thawed let alone any of my bigger tanks. I finally tossed it 2 weeks ago after I got it thawed out of the tank with a blow torch.


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

I would suggest insulating your tank or tub and also closing off the access from the whole thing to the size of a basket ball. although I have not tried it a 2inch thick piece of styrofoam the size of the top of the tank with a hole in it should work. Its possible the heater was ok but with that big a exposed area 5k watts would not be enough.

Steve


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I usually abandon most of my tanks for the winter, it's just maddening to keep them clear and usable. Often times they will freeze into 100 gallon blocks and bust the trough in half...Seven years of busting ice, it's time for a heater or two....Really don't know how the folks north of me deal with the winter and it's special mess...Topside


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm listening Steveo...thanks for the input...


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

So topside how far are you away from camden tn. I hope to be there soon. although why I would leave the balmy NE and go South I haven't figgured out????
Steve


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

we tried that a coupla years back but the steers tore it up, didn't last a week.


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok how about plywood ontop of the styrofoam?? Or just block off half of it completely. I think I saw pictures last year of one almost buried in manure and hay or they set it in a big pile and let nature take it's course. Not real pretty but functional
\why did you send that weather up here to Ma Topside we were 50 on Mon 30 today and the wind is back
Steve
Stay warm all


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

What Sammy said, my feeders steers and goats will mess with anything that looks interesting....Love Maine, visited Portland at least 6 times...Hilly waterside city.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

For example my slaughter steer was going bonkers just because a extention cord was in his feedlot. Needed the cord to thaw out my laying hens and their house. My livestock would play with a handgrenade if given the chance...Topside


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

We like the heaters that go into the drain plug opening. Both heater and cord are away from abuse by the critters that way. Don't know the brand names, just look for a good warranty. Make sure to plug it in to a GFI outlet. The heaters have a thermostat so they won't kick on and use electricity unless they need to. Come spring, take it out of the tank, clean it and store it. It won't last as long if you leave it in the tank year round.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

topside

I use the Richie CT waterers. http://www.ruralmfg.com/mall/UF09_RitchieCT1.asp No heat, just a basket ball type floating ball to close the insulated tank access hole. Then have been working fine so far. PS...I failed to mention that I do have a homemade none powered heat tube under the waterers.

Could you build something similar to this?
http://www.cobett.com/Images/PDF/Specs_SB.pdf


The units are expensive but so is powering 1500 watts


----------



## Tom in TN (Jun 12, 2007)

topside,

I have no idea what brand they are, but I have three tank heaters and I wouldn't be without them. I live in Middle Tennessee about 40 miles south of Nashville. It was 7 degrees this morning when I went out to feed. All three tanks were completely thawed. I got mine at the Maury County Farmers Co-Op three or four years ago.

Good luck,

Tom in TN


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

topside1 said:


> I usually abandon most of my tanks for the winter, it's just maddening to keep them clear and usable. Often times they will freeze into 100 gallon blocks and bust the trough in half...Seven years of busting ice, it's time for a heater or two....Really don't know how the folks north of me deal with the winter and it's special mess...Topside


 Easy.. I have a 150 gallon Poly Tank and one 1500 watt heater that screws into the drain plug. Works great no need to hide the cord or anything as the cord comes out the drain plug area and is easy hidden do no animal can get at it.
And we get temps 20 to 30 below zero and not once have one of those drain plug type heaters failed me. And they can also be put in galvanized tanks as well as long as it has a "Drain Plug" on the side.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought a heater at the local feed store. It works great. sorry, I don't know the brand. I bought it because the cord has wire wrapped around it so an animal can't chew through it. I wish I had a bit longer cord though. I didn't want the kind that fits in the drain plug so my heater sits on the botton of the tank. To keep the cows from pulling it out of the tank - and the chickens from drowning, I cut a piece of a cattle panel and wired it against the back side of the tank. My hose and elec cord are placed back there in the winter. In the summer months I use a float so there's no problem with some body pulling the hose out of the tank. It kept water flowing all winter last year with no troubles.


----------



## Hogleg (Oct 6, 2007)

I went with some more energy efficient heaters. Used the drain plug style and seem to burn out in a year or so. In the real cold, the top would still get a skin on it also. I am using floaters now, and I put the tank along the fence and the floater towards the back. They seem to leave it alone. In my 100gal tank I am running a 750 watt unit. In my 400 gal tank, running a 1000 watt unit. Seems to be working well. I went to the 400 gal tarter steel tank this year because the 11 head of cattle I have would drain the 100 gal tank in a day and kick the tank around, prob causing the heaters to fail. They are made by K&H and you size them based on gallons, and location in the USA. Have a 2 year warranty also. I am probably undersized on the 400 gal tank, I bought the heater for a 140 gal tank originally.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=22509

John


----------

